# Another Honey Gourami sexing question.. photos attached



## kendalevelina (May 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

So about a week ago I bought a 'pair' of honey gourami's.
But the more I read up on them and their colour changes the more I believe I have a wild type gourami, and a yellow-morph type gourami both males or both females. They both frequently change colours, and have been 'dancing' around each other occasionally. 

"Money" whom we thought was female is light silver/brown with a dark lateral stripe running from eye to tail. However changes to darker brown and the lateral stripe disappears. I have also seen darker pectoral fins,like the males breeding colours? 

"Butters" Whom we thought was male, is smaller in size, is all yellow. And he has changed A more golden yellow, and orangey fins. But has not shown any breeding colours at all. Occasionally he shows a really blotchy lateral line (like the female), but ive heard that could be from stress? 

There is no notable difference in fin shape, Butters has a slightly more pointed fin, but you can hardly see it with how clear they are.

Id like to see what the community thinks we have!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like you have a male and female. Females gouramis are usually plainer than males.
Trichogaster chuna - Honey Gourami (Colisa chuna, Trichopodus sota) â€" Seriously Fish


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

you do have male and female. It looks like they are not ready to breed yet though. Female gets really chubby look. This fish are like betta. You have to lower the water to about 6 inches in depth and lots of floating plants for them to attach their bubble


----------



## kendalevelina (May 1, 2017)

Rjjm said:


> you do have male and female. It looks like they are not ready to breed yet though. Female gets really chubby look. This fish are like betta. You have to lower the water to about 6 inches in depth and lots of floating plants for them to attach their bubble


Great! 
Would a breeding box work the same as lowering water levels? We have a large 30 gallon tall tank with communal fish, I wouldn't want to stress our other fish out if we were to try breeding. they seem to be courting each other, but probably not mature enough to mate.

Thanks everyone!


----------

